# How many people do you PM daily?



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

How many people do you PM (personal message) daily? I probably got about 3 people that I talk to daily.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

Just one but I'm trying to stop.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

0


----------



## Nozz (Oct 6, 2015)

0. Have a few people I talk to, but the responses are generally a couple of days apart.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

0. I'm a recluse even on a social anxiety support site.


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

0. I pm every now and then though


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

0




I rarely PM anybody but a few have PMed me. :um


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

one online friend you know who you are since 2009


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

0. PMs are off.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

zed


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

zero (0)


----------



## shizukani (Jan 26, 2015)

About 1 if I don't count family members.

But then again it's usually not even a conversation, just a lifeless exchange of meaningless words.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

About 2 a week. But I'm horrible about getting back to people in a timely fashion.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

None. I turned my PMs off ages ago--far too terrifying, and I just couldn't deal with users getting offended by my anxiety. :afr


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

None! I do have a few people from here on facebook that added me via that thread whom I keep in touch with, though!


----------



## hevydevy (Oct 27, 2015)

None.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Well, looking over things...

In 2015, I sent a total of eight unsolicited PMs (four of which were to staff) and received a total of nine unsolicited PMs.

I count 29 PMs sent throughout 2015 (12 of which were to staff).

I might have deleted a few to free up space.

Nothing at all so far this year.

(That's a zero for me.)


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

on average and this is an exaggerated estimate I send 0.017 PMs a day


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

2 pms i got this year 

1. title - your thread has been deleted
content - didn't read it directly deleted it 

2. title - hey
content - **** you you ****

yeah


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

400 sent over 10.5 years, so somewhere around 1 every 10 days. One person I regularly (weeklyish) correspond with via PM presently. I prefer instant messaging but there's only one person I communicate with on a nearly daily basis anymore. Accepting applications.


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

More like every 6 months.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> How many people do you PM (personal message) daily? I probably got about 3 people that I talk to daily.


 Daily? I don't PM anyone daily. I usually only PM people if I want to explain or apologize for something and I'd rather not do it in public.


----------



## Cyan22 (Jul 11, 2014)

0 now


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Few dozen girls here.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

None, I generally don't see the point. I'm not going to share any information by PM that I wouldn't on the board. It's equally anonymous so I don't see why I would.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

I have a total of 700 on this website. 339 in inbox, and 361 sent, since I joined here. I am not really a fan of the 1985 system they are using here tho

I talk to a couple of people on facebook. I would say 2-4, but sometimes it feels forced.


----------



## BlueDay (May 6, 2014)

zero. Once in a blue (no pun intended!) moon I get a PM though.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I don't really send many personal PMS here. I've always been bad at replying to them.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

I've never sent social PMs in any remotely large numbers and normally only very occasionally, on any forum. Though believe the other SA site still organises so-called "Arranged Pairings" PM exchanges between users whose names are drawn out of a hat. Years ago, I took part in that a few times, though think it was only really successful with one user whom I've also met in person at their gatherings. Had met some of the others as well.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

0. I'm a recluse even by anxiety standards.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RandomGentleman (Aug 4, 2014)

Well I've been here for a year and I've private messaged a grand total of zero people.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Have had pm conversations a few times with people, sometimes lasting quite a while, but they tend to run out of steam. It is a lot of effort to keep things going and eventually you run out of stuff to talk about. (should point out, that this isn't a reflection on the people I have had conversations with, all of who I kinda think are awesomesaucers, I just seem to lose motivation to keep the format going)


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

There really should've been different options, like once a month, once a year, or irregularly. This is a SA forum lol.

I almost never PM. I've just done it with someone who does it first, but I've never started one myself (and I'm not sure if I ever will).

Don't get me wrong, I like socializing, but just with people I know, and IRL. I'm definitely not a fan of 'online friendships'.


----------



## JakdawDetective (Jan 28, 2016)

I put 0. 

I have a few people I chat with on here, however, I don't PM them every single day. Sometimes I am too nervous or have other things going on.


----------



## andretti (Jan 2, 2016)

[/URL][/IMG]

all to the same person but its been a minute since i had a pm.


----------



## Andras96 (Mar 28, 2014)

Daily? Zero.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

0 daily or once in a blue moon.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

None daily. Every now and then I'll PM someone new I find interesting or to whom I have something to say otherwise.


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

andretti said:


> all to the same person but its been a minute since i had a pm.


Damn. My sent items are 3, and my inbox contains exactly 8 messages, and 6 of them are from mods :lol


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

one or two every few days


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

0 usually

But sometimes it can get as high as 0


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

This thread surprises me. I thought that there was a lot of PMing going on here in the background.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

0


----------



## carolinewithanxiety (Jan 20, 2016)

Zero. I would like it to be more.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

funnynihilist said:


> This thread surprises me. I thought that there was a lot of PMing going on here in the background.


Yep, since I tend to see many people logged on here all the time, but with a very low post count. So I figure they must be on here pming or chatting with tons of people, since I have a hard time imagining reading threads/posts would keep their interest to stay on here for so long.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Zero per day. Maybe 2 or 3 people per week.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Nought.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

no one


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Used to quite a bit. Not so much any more. People either leave the site or grow tired of me.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

The Sound of Silence said:


> Used to quite a bit. Not so much any more. People either leave the site or grow tired of me.


Its quite difficult to keep the pm's going though I find, even with people who I personally really want to talk to  - So I wouldn't necessarily take it as them growing tired of you.

Its kinda hard with anxiety about what you are writing and how they will interpret what you are writing and how you come across etc. We (for the most part) tend to be hyper focused on how we are coming across, so its a fairly difficult way to communicate (for me anyway). Its more difficult than making normal posts because you can just dip in and out and post when something interests you, but with a pm convo there is a requirement to keep things going. Its like a normal conversation, but without any body language cues to work off


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

Zero, but sometimes not even that.


----------



## lethe1864 (Jun 25, 2014)

occasionally i get someone to pm with and its daily for a while. it doesnt happen that often, but its usually fun when it does, something to look forward to


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

I recieve PMs every now and then from someone I've never spoken to and I'm scared to say I hardly reply to them due to my own laziness and no energy to deal with new and unfamiliar people. I want to just post on the forums and not talk to people. I don't recommend anyone be my friend online anymore because I just use SAS as a venting outlet these days. I think I "befriend" many people but only one person on here has ever gotten really close to me, and I talk to them on skype, since I keep most people at a distance. If they live near me, I'd much rather they meet me in person.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

The Sound of Silence said:


> Used to quite a bit. Not so much any more. People either leave the site or grow tired of me.


Or your wiping your friends list and disabling your PMs and changing your name could be a more obvious explanation.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Zilch


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

0


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

splendidbob said:


> Its quite difficult to keep the pm's going though I find, even with people who I personally really want to talk to  - So I wouldn't necessarily take it as them growing tired of you.
> 
> Its kinda hard with anxiety about what you are writing and how they will interpret what you are writing and how you come across etc. We (for the most part) tend to be hyper focused on how we are coming across, so its a fairly difficult way to communicate (for me anyway). Its more difficult than making normal posts because you can just dip in and out and post when something interests you, but with a pm convo there is a requirement to keep things going. Its like a normal conversation, but without any body language cues to work off


Yeah so true, same **** for me.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Paul said:


> Or your wiping your friends list and disabling your PMs and changing your name could be a more obvious explanation.


My PMs aren't disabled, only VM, and funnily enough, nobody was fooled by the name change.


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

meepie said:


> I recieve PMs every now and then from someone I've never spoken to and I'm scared to say I hardly reply to them due to my own laziness and no energy to deal with new and unfamiliar people. I want to just post on the forums and not talk to people. I don't recommend anyone be my friend online anymore because I just use SAS as a venting outlet these days. I think I "befriend" many people but only one person on here has ever gotten really close to me, and I talk to them on skype, since I keep most people at a distance. If they live near me, I'd much rather they meet me in person.


Well put. I totally relate. I feel so awkward when PM'ing with someone, it feels almost like a serious date, thinking about answers and stuff. When the user has less than 200 posts, I ignore them. I prefer real life a lot.

I wonder is it really that hard just to express yourself in the forum, instead of PM'ing with a single user?


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I guess this thread is a symbol of why I have so much trouble making friends on this site. I think this is true of nearly all sites. It perplexes me that people act like this. Due to how people act I only PM with about 1 person. It's not daily either. It's more like once a week or once every two weeks. Sometimes I wait an entire month before I feel up to PMing with someone.


----------



## Moxi (Nov 24, 2015)

I don't really approach anyone here. I would if I knew something good to talk about.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

Daily? lol. What a thinly-veiled brag.
Would have been better to ask how often do you get a PM?
In which case mine would be 5-10 times a year.

So to answer your question, 0, just like the unsurprising vast majority of the voters.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

None now, back around 2013ish when I still cared about making friends on here I'd say 2+ a day.


----------



## odetoanoddity (Aug 5, 2015)

Nada. I have never initiated a PM with anyone on here. I've had some people message me but this is few and far between.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

I don't think i ever pmd anyone on here apart from when i was a moderator. I can't recall of many times that I've received a pm either.


----------



## Hikin (Aug 13, 2014)

0

I'd be a poser SAS-er if I did send more than that. I'm totally legit now.


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

I've been PMing a lot with mods lately.

Such nice people


----------



## Constellations (Sep 23, 2013)

I used to have one person I would talk to daily but that's stopped now, probably for the best too.

Definitely not willing to do that again, it's hard to keep online relationships


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

...Anyone want to PM? :hide


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

0 on all of the internet


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

I don't really send any unless someone sends me one first.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Daily, 0. They kind of come randomly from people.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

SilkyJay said:


> Thanks! Bout as classy as you joking about shootings in the U.S.
> 
> you know what though, I won't report ya. You're good. I like to see this side of you. You need some fight aussie. Nice work dude.


Thank you, I've been working on my jab.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Daily? Zero.

I only do visitor messages with some people every now and then. Not very often.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

A long time ago, I use to PM people I considered friends a lot. Nowadays I don't because I lost them all.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

I used to receive pms, now i've turned them off and I PM 0 people.


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

bout tree fiddy


----------



## TrofeoLover (Apr 23, 2016)

None. I don't have any friends, never have, never will, and after the "friends" I have had, I think I'm better off without friends. Oh, and I don't have any family either.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I don't really PM. I'm not the best at portraying myself through text and I run out of subject matter, lol.


----------

